# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [Cocos2D] → Nouveau Projet

## GameOfMax

Bonjour  tous,

j'ai install cocos2d sur mon ordinateur il n'y a pas longtemps ainsi que tous les composants (python, sdk, ndk, apache ant) et tout s'est bien install. Mon problme arrive quand je veux crer un projet, je fais ceci:



```

```

sauf que ce code ne fonctionne pas et je n'arrive pas  crer le projet et il m'indique les commandes que l'on peut faire, etc...

J'avais dj essay de le faire sur un autre et a marchait parfaitement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi a ne fonctionne pas sur le mien.

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos rponses.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Quelles sont les erreurs qu'il indique ?

----------


## GameOfMax

Voila ce qu'il m'indique:

----------


## LittleWhite

Il me semble, qu'il ne faille pas taper "new Project", mais juste "new".

----------


## GameOfMax

Je ne pense pas que le problme vient de la, "Projet" est le nom du projet, j'aurai pu mettre "tutorial" ou encore "test". C'est juste le nom du projet.

----------


## LittleWhite

Pouvez vous me donner le rsultat de :



> cocos.py new --help

----------


## GameOfMax

Il fait la mme chose  ::(:

----------


## Bousk

Salut,

je n'ai jamais utilis ce truc mais d'aprs  ::google2::  et son premier rsultat, la commande correcte c'est cocos new MyGame -p MyCompany -l cpp -d ProjectFolder et je ne vois pas de paramtre -d ni de dossier dans lequel il est sens crer le projet dans ce que tu montres. Et il ne semble pas y avoir de fallback dans le rpertoire courant - fort heureusement!

----------


## GameOfMax

Ce que tu as vu c'est pour os x. J'ai bien cliqu sur le lien et si tu scroll vers le bas on indique ceci:

"For Win32 Users
using cmd  as your shell: 

```
cd cocos2d-x-3.1.1\tools\cocos2d-console\bin
```

 or to wherever you have this on your filesystem

Then execute something like:  

```
cocos.py new YourGameTitle -p com.yourcompany.gametitle -l cpp -d C:\YourGameTitle
```

Je ne me suis pas tromp. Le "-d" est facultatif, si on ne le met pas il crer le projet dans le dossier d'installation cocos.
L'erreur ne vient pas de la malheureusement  ::):

----------


## GameOfMax

Re
Tout d'abord je tient  remercier Bousk, mais surtout LittleWhite qui est toujours prsent et qui rpond toujours aux personnes qui ont besoin d'aide  :;): 

J'ai trouv l'erreur qui vient du fait qu'un de mes dossiers contient un accent dans "Dveloppement" ce qui gne la console et met des erreurs partout. La solution a t de renommer le fichier en "Developpement" et tout fonctionne  ::D:

----------

